

Craigslist to surpass eBay in 2009? - ucdaz
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/06/craigslist-to-surpass-ebay-within-the-year.html
Great analysis of how the little guy can challenge big corporations.
======
ucdaz
No sure about you guys, but I find it hard to sell items on ebay when I'm
competing against MegaSellers. It's much more effective to sell or buy an item
on Craigslist. Can't beat free postings and local sellers and buyers!
Craigslist FTW! =)

------
stcredzero
Amazon Marketplace is great as well. I remember taking 4 boxes of books to a
used book store a few years back and being offered $17. I instead sell them on
Amazon Marketplace used and get over $200.

